# E-reader advice w/ Logos Software



## Tristan Crotinger (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions or general comments about using Logos Bible software on a tablet/e-reader. I just purchased Logos 5 and I have discovered that I dislike reading from the computer a great deal. I do think I could learn to like an ipad/nook or whatever as I like that I can scroll over a text and it will bring up the verse or definition immediately. Also it would be much more effective to carry a small e-reader to work with a whole library on a device. (Would I need wifi to access Logos at work on a nook or kindle?)

Also I would like to find some way to utilize the free resources that are on the net in my Logos search feature. Im not sure if this is possible but what I am wanting to do is click and paste the resources in a created, searchable document, in the same way that you can do (so I hear) with sermons and lessons that I write.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 14, 2013)

You have a few options. There is a Logos app for Droid and the iPad so you could read them using those apps.

If all you're using them for is reading, however, you may find that a Kindle would be suitable for reading those resources. You're not going to have the power of the stuff that the Logos apps will give you access to but, if you're reading a work like a book from beginning to end then you can use the process described in the below link:

How to Export a Logos Resource to an Kindle or Nook


----------



## Tristan Crotinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Rich, actually I am considering the nook or the kindle so that I can read some of the books in my logos library and I was also considering using it to preach/teach from. 

I really am not sure to what extent I would like to use Logos or an e-reader at this point because my experience with either of them is extremely limited. At this point I purchased Logos hoping to utilize some of the resources in sermon/teaching preparation but I have yet to spend enough time figuring out what it will do. But one thing is certain, reading at length from a computer screen is not enjoyable and I am assuming I am not alone here. 

Thank you for your help. 

I tried the link and it did not work.


----------



## Ubergopher (Jan 15, 2013)

In full discolsure, I've never used Logos software so I can't speak about how the software works on mobile devices.



Tristan Crotinger said:


> But one thing is certain, reading at length from a computer screen is not enjoyable and I am assuming I am not alone here.



I agree 100%. Although I found when I'm reading something on my tablet I run into the same issues when reading from my computer, mainly the discomfort from the glare, but the plus side is I'm not chained to my desk. The trick I found to at least help mitigate the glare-discomfort is to adjust the background color to something a bit more gray (assuming I'm using the kindle app) and turning down the brightness.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2013)

Tristan Crotinger said:


> Thanks Rich, actually I am considering the nook or the kindle so that I can read some of the books in my logos library and I was also considering using it to preach/teach from.
> 
> I really am not sure to what extent I would like to use Logos or an e-reader at this point because my experience with either of them is extremely limited. At this point I purchased Logos hoping to utilize some of the resources in sermon/teaching preparation but I have yet to spend enough time figuring out what it will do. But one thing is certain, reading at length from a computer screen is not enjoyable and I am assuming I am not alone here.
> 
> ...



I fixed the link in my post above. For what it's worth, I have both an iPad and a Kindle Paperwhite. I won the latter by having my name drawn from a hat and really like it. It has very clear text with backlighting built in and the battery lasts for weeks. I currently use my iPad when I preach. I had a prior eReader that wasn't backlit and also switched between pages very slowly so it didn't work for preaching. The size of an iPad is more like a sheet of paper so it works for me in that regard but I would imagine I could also use the Kindle if I didn't use an iPad for so many other things.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 15, 2013)

Vyrso is a Logos application that is geared more toward the "e-reader" option, and uses your logos resources.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2013)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Vyrso is a Logos application that is geared more toward the "e-reader" option, and uses your logos resources.



True, Todd, but the app requires either an Android or IOS device.


----------



## KSon (Jan 15, 2013)

I use Logos on my iPad 2 and am quite happy with it, though the function is greatly restricted compared to a PC (Exegetical Guide, etc.). When I am doing reading either for personal edification or sermon prep from one of the books from my library, it is a quite comfortable read given the iPad's screen size and resolution. Obviously, those positives come at a cost, so we are not necessarily comparing apples to apples. I'm at the stage, due to a myriad of reasons, where I greatly prefer e-reading. I believe much of that is due to having an iPad as the instrument for that reading.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 15, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Rev. Todd Ruddell said:
> 
> 
> > Vyrso is a Logos application that is geared more toward the "e-reader" option, and uses your logos resources.
> ...



Agreed, Rich. I understood the OP to mention using an "iPad/Nook or whatever".


----------

